# Array Sortieren nach einem bestimmten Wert



## ddhb (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Also ich habe hier Folgendes Array

```
Array
(
    [2006_01_14_chefklon] => Array
        (
            [name] => 2006_01_14_chefklon
            [date] => 14.01.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => chefklon
            [sortname] => 2006_01_14_chefklon
        )

    [25.12.2005] => Array
        (
            [name] => 25.12.2005
            [date] => 25.12.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => bonsai
            [sortname] => 2005_12_25
        )

    [2005.12.30] => Array
        (
            [name] => 2005.12.30
            [date] => 30.12.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => bonsai
            [sortname] => 2005_12_30
        )

    [06.01.2006] => Array
        (
            [name] => 06.01.2006
            [date] => 06.01.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => bonsai
            [sortname] => 2006_01_06
        )

    [2006_01_14_bonsai] => Array
        (
            [name] => 2006_01_14_bonsai
            [date] => 14.01.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => bonsai
            [sortname] => 2006_01_14_bonsai
        )

    [2006_01_21] => Array
        (
            [name] => 2006_01_21
            [date] => 21.01.2005 - Naturfreundeheim
            [copyright] => chefklon
            [sortname] => 2006_01_21
        )

    [2005_12_31] => Array
        (
            [name] => 2005_12_31
            [date] => 31.12.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => bonsai
            [sortname] => 2005_12_31
        )

    [2005_12_26] => Array
        (
            [name] => 2005_12_26
            [date] => 26.12.2005 - Lombard
            [copyright] => bonsai
            [sortname] => 2005_12_26
        )

)
```
Jeder Wert hat noch ein Unterarray mit folgenden Werten "name","date","copyrigth" und "sortname".

Ich will das Array jetzt so sortieren das die Überarrays nach dem Werden des "sortname" Wertes sortiert werden.

Ich habe selbst allerdings keine Ahung wie ich das lösen könnte.


----------



## hpvw (4. Februar 2006)

Das löst man mit einer eigenen Vergleichsfunktion und [phpf]uasort[/phpf].

Gruß hpvw

EDIT: Warum taucht der Name noch im übergeordneten Index auf?


----------



## ddhb (4. Februar 2006)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das löst man mit einer eigenen Vergleichsfunktion und [phpf]uasort[/phpf].
> 
> Gruß hpvw
> 
> EDIT: Warum taucht der Name noch im übergeordneten Index auf?


Hast du evtl. ein kleines Beispiel? Hab mit uasort noch nie etwas gemacht.

Der Name taucht deshalb auf weil ich das Array weiterhin mit z.b. "2006_01_14_chefklon" ansteuern will damit ich an die Werte komme, und nicht mit dem Wert sortname. Der Wert sortname ist nur da damit ich das Array richtig sortieren kann, was mir bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen ist.


----------



## hpvw (4. Februar 2006)

Das gibt es auch in der Doku:





			
				uasort hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Note: *      Please see [phpf]usort[/phpf] and      [phpf]uksort[/phpf] for examples of user-defined    comparison functions.


----------

